# Noah Becker mit neuer Freundin bei der Berliner Fashion Week



## beachkini (8 Juli 2012)

​
Seit der Berliner Fashion Week wurde gemunkelt, dass Becker-Sprössling Noah, 18, eine neue Freundin habe: Model Laura Zurbriggen, 17. Jetzt bestätigte sie das Gerücht.

Die beiden Turteltäubchen wurden erstmals in Berlin bei den Shows gemeinsam gesehen. Dort konnten sie nicht die Hände von sich lassen und schauten sich immer wieder verliebt in die Augen.

Klar, das gemunkelt wurde, dass es etwas Ernstes zwischen Noah und Model Laura sein könnte. Von "TIKonline" auf diesen Flirt angesprochen, sagte Noah am Donnerstag noch zu einer möglichen Beziehung: "Noch nicht." Schon diese Aussage machte hellhörig.

Die Schweizerin Laura erzählte jetzt der Zeitung "Blick", dass sie tatsächlich zusammen seien: "Ja, Noah und ich sind ein Paar. Wir sind total verliebt." Das ist also eine definitive Bestätigung dieser neuen Liebe.

Laura ist Noahs erste Freundin seit seiner Trennung von Rafaela. Laura und Noah verbrachten das komplette Wochenende zusammen. das zeigt, dass die beiden sehr glücklich miteinander sind und nicht genug voneinander bekommen können.

DJ und Model - das passt ja auch gut.

Die Bilder der beiden:
http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-...es-benz-fashion-week-s-s-2013-july-6-39x.html


----------



## JayP (15 Juli 2012)

die Intelligenz hat er auf jeden Fall vom Vater


----------



## Punisher (15 Juli 2012)

Was Ernstes?? Mit 18?? LOL


----------

